# DBSTalk on mircosoft banned site list?



## bobkvjr (Aug 4, 2007)

I just got this on my computer with windows 7 loaded while browsing on this site. I guess someone reported that this website is giving people problems. :nono2::nono2::nono2:

[snip]
This website has been reported as unsafe 
www.dbstalk.com

We recommend that you do not continue to this website. 
Go to my home page instead

This website has been reported to Microsoft for containing threats to your computer that might reveal personal or financial information.

More information

This website has been reported to contain the following threats:

Malicious software threat: This site contains links to viruses or other software programs that can reveal personal information stored or typed on your computer to malicious persons.

Learn more about phishing 
Learn more about malicious software 
Report that this site does not contain threats 
Disregard and continue (not recommended)


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I've never had any problems or strange flags with Windows 7. In fact, I'm using it right now.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I received the same warning an hour or so ago. I let the program scan, as recommended, and nothing was found.


----------



## bobkvjr (Aug 4, 2007)

Neither have I, but the big red display that poped up was annoying. I just disregarded it and continued to browse.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

That is odd. At any rate I'm moving this to Forum Support, where the site owner will see it.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

This wasn't the first time (probably won't be the last) that someone (or someones) have reported DBSTalk as a threat to MS.


----------



## bobkvjr (Aug 4, 2007)

coolness.....


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm not having issues at all
2 month old computer running Windows7


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

this happened to me also yesterday but was a one time thing that day. What was odd was that i had multiple tabs of dbstalk up in my window and had opened up others with no problems just before. Then when trying to navigate to http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=95242.
I submitted the report to microsoft stating I think the website is safe once I got the warning.


----------



## JackDobiash (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm starting to get anti-virus warnings, possibly from the ads on here so perhaps someone flagged it because of that.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Hello...

Talk about this in another thread....but more or less...

The ads on the site are mostly Google Adsense, Amazon and a few house ads that were put up long ago. So the only changing ad would be the Adsense ads main as Amazon would be just from them. Without knowing what ad may be making for the issue from Google, it would be hard to stop.

The other thought is that a link was placed in a thread. If it seems to be the same thread showing this warning, what thread? (And if the thread has more than one page, what page would be of help.) A person in the other thread posted the log file which mentioned a PDF on his drive. So, it could be in an attachment that is a PDF.

Other wise, do not see it and thus hard to trace. 

Thanks


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

I just made a change in Adsense where it was set to allow 3rd Party ads outside of Adsense. (102 other ad sites though adsense. Augh!) So I have told it not to allow for third party ads. It may take some time to kick in so lets see what happens now. 

Note...If a service added this site to a list because of an outside influence, it could take some time to drop off IF THIS WAS the case.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

Today for the second time my 3rd party security protection software said it blocked a trojan while I opened up DBSTALK. I have not figured out how to find that report yet. Using Windows 7 also.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Had McAfee scan the site from their servers and it did not see any issue. So still at a loss on this.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

JackDobiash said:


> I'm starting to get anti-virus warnings, possibly from the ads on here so perhaps someone flagged it because of that.


I also got AV warnings from Symantec Endpoint Protection v11 Corporate Edition on my work pc Friday.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

jacmyoung said:


> Today for the second time my 3rd party security protection software said it blocked a trojan while I opened up DBSTALK. I have not figured out how to find that report yet. Using Windows 7 also.


Got the same message on Friday about the trojan but we have XP (not Windows 7) with Symantec Endpoint Protection.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks guys, those were Friday...I made a change to Adsense on Saturday and yesterday a scan of the site itself show no issue. 

If anyone sees any of this currently, if you can see what it reports it would be great. Like, what ads may be on the screen for example or anything else that may help.

Thank you all.


----------



## JackDobiash (Jul 20, 2005)

:up:

So far so good, I haven't seen any new warnings.


----------

